# Morbius Ground Breaker



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Started my groundbreaker. I used a wiper motor servo to make the arm move. I also posted this in the Tech terror area, but since this is evolving into a complete prop, I figured I'd post the progress here instead. The 4 bar linkage is made from PVC pipes bolted together at the pivot points. A coat hanger wire is used as a pushrod for the power servo.

servowitharm.flv video by DrMorbius02 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid23.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/DrMorbius02/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@b364/DrMorbius02/servowitharm


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Looks great!
Just an idea though......... couldnt you have gotten the same results by just hooking the wiper-motor up in the "cam" style?
It sure would save some work and possibly a few bucks.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thats sweet Doc!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that looks good so far DOC...


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Great job Doc


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

looks great! This looks like a very fun prop.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

As Ususal Amazing.

I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Ooh, that's looking quite creepy!!!
Ana


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Groundbreakers make me moist. Good job Doc!


----------



## consultlkr (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice work. What's the reason for the double arm joint?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

schweeet! the movement is very smooth. Now if you could add a nice wrist pivot and a bit of motion to the fingers..... Wow Doc...this is impressive!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

To answer some questions..
Yes, a wiper motor with a park feature on a relay or cam would work as well, but I built the servo for arm movements and this is more or less a test to have it work under load. I only built one so far, and I want to use it for something, so here it is. Expect more movements when I build more servos.

The double bars create a 4 bar linkage which allows the arm to extend at the same it's raised, otherwise it would just rotate up into the air and no reach would be attained.


----------

